# no availability at HHV in January?



## pacman (Apr 4, 2008)

Is there something wrong with the HGVC website? I show zero availability for any kind of unit for Jan1-3, 2009 at the HHV. I'm always one to book 9 months out, and have never had a problem. This has got me a little worried. I thought it was maybe because I have very few point left for 2008, that it wasn't giving me all the availability for 08, but figured for 2009, I would be back to showing all availability (where I have lots of points available). I'm confused!

pacman


----------



## nonutrix (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm showing two nights in studios and standard one bedrooms starting on Jan 3.  It is eerie.  I would understand that Jan 1-3 is still part of an event week, so that the owners would have to release those dates for them to be available.  Jan. 3 on, I don't understand.

nonutrix


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 4, 2008)

*I think I have your answer*

Jan 1-3 is part of week 52 -- that is an "event week" at HHV, and those weeks are sold as fixed weeks.  The owners of those weeks have an automatic reservation, as far as I know.  If they aren't going to use that week, they probably don't cancel this far out.

This is very similar to how ski weeks (all fixed weeks) are at Valdoro.  At nine month out, there is absolutely no availability.  But if you are lucky, you can catch some weeks when the owners cancel their fixed week reservation to trade it in for points.

Kurt

Edited to add:  Didn't see your post, nonutrix -- basically the same conclusion.  But still a mystery on the larger units...


----------



## bluemax (Apr 4, 2008)

Same issue as thread HGVC Limited Inventory issue - I still contend HGVC is working the system.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm not seeing anything available for HHV clear back to October and I'm searching with 14,000 points. Our planned travel dates aren't within the 9 month time frame but, I've always seen available inventory at the 9 month mark. To see nothing available at any point is a little bit of a concern to me. 

On the other hand, I've learned that HGVC's online system generally sucks IMO when shopping for availability. I've had better luck just calling for my reservations. I'm hoping that a phone call will get better results.


----------



## bluemax (Apr 5, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> I'm not seeing anything available for HHV clear back to October and I'm searching with 14,000 points. Our planned travel dates aren't within the 9 month time frame but, I've always seen available inventory at the 9 month mark. To see nothing available at any point is a little bit of a concern to me.
> 
> On the other hand, I've learned that HGVC's online system generally sucks IMO when shopping for availability. I've had better luck just calling for my reservations. I'm hoping that a phone call will get better results.



Agree with your comments - let us know what you come up with.  I have owned in HHV since 2001 and have "never" had a problem getting availability - very strange and I am not buying that all the other new "owners" decided to stay at HHV all at once.

Good Luck


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 5, 2008)

The other option is that Hilton's new owners have found a new source of revenue.......renting out HHV units rather than allowing owners to exchange into them. I've had several reasons for not increasing our ownership with HGVC but, if finding available units during the club reservation period is going to become an issue then HGVC is almost worthless as a system.


----------



## sml2181 (Apr 5, 2008)

As a new owner...

I was able to make a 4th of July reservation for this year at 9 months out. The following week became available at the end of February - a lot of inventory showed up for all unit types, from somewhere in June (didn't check) until end of July. Inventory was gone within 2 days or even less; I checked just out of curiosity.

Thanksgiving for this year was easy, 9 months out (did not book it, but was curious) I think I saw it for a week or so.

I was also able to reserve this week 12 at the Valdoro, I don't recall exactly when I saw it, but it was 6 weeks or so before. First there was a lot of inventory for the month of February (we weren't sure when to go) except for Presidents Week, and then a few weeks or so later, the whole month of March showed availability. And, I could even have reserved some of these weeks through RCI, using less points.

Almost forgot - we were considering going to HHV during Easter this year and that showed up somewhere in October - again, all weeks in February (including Presidents Week), March and April, all unit types. Presidents Week and Easter were gone within 1 or 2 days, the rest was there for a longer period.

I guess I have been very lucky but so far I did not have any real problems with getting what I want. But then again, I guess I can forget Valdoro weeks 51/52. 

Maybe we should have a sightings board for HGVC?
I do recall that there was a mention that they were going to make some changes because many owners do not want to book as far as 9 months out. Not sure though.


----------



## pacman (Apr 5, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> if finding available units during the club reservation period is going to become an issue then HGVC is almost worthless as a system.



I agree 100%.  We booked for February 08 - 9 months out. also booked for November 08 - 9 months out. want to book again for Feb 09, but now am wondering if there will be anything available.

pacman


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 5, 2008)

I think ever since the changable reservations came around.. thats when the inventory started to disappear.

I used to only book if I was sure I could use those dates. since it was a $50 loss to cancel and rebook.  now anyone can book and change dates.. add days .. without penalty


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 6, 2008)

I really think there's a glitch with the online reservation system that's keeping HHV from showing any availability. I've searched extensively and there's never any dates showing available. Everything else shows availability without a lot of issues but nothing for HHV.

One of my complaints, which fell on deaf ears during our last owners update, was that HGVC's web reservation site was one of the least user friendly sites I've seen. I'll just wait until next week when I can reserve at the 9 month mark and call them directly. I've never had a problem with reservations when I've called in. It's just so much easier when I can do things online myself without since we work nights. I can make my reservations at odd hours and it doesn't matter. Having to remain awake until offices open can sometimes be an issue for me. 

At any rate, I'd like to get reservations wrapped up as right now there is decent airfare and still good seat selection for flights out of our hometown airport rather than having to drive 3 hours to the next major airport.


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 6, 2008)

I know its not a lot .. but it costs $20 more to have a changeable reservation when you call in.. I make about 10 reservations a year, so it adds up.. If I always had to call in.


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 6, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> if finding available units during the club reservation period is going to become an issue then HGVC is almost worthless as a system.



HGVC would be on par with other timeshares.

There are not many systems that you can buy in Orlando and book Hawaii consistently. Unfortunately, you might have to buy a home resort where you want to travel. 

I think another possiblilty is HHV is putting a lot of inventory in RCI.. 
RCI used to get almost nothing from HHV.. and I was able to book a HHV week more than a year out through RCI last fall.. even before home resort. 
I think with the new complex being built.. they want more exchangers to attend the sales pitch.


----------



## bluemax (Apr 6, 2008)

CaliDave said:


> HGVC would be on par with other timeshares.
> 
> There are not many systems that you can buy in Orlando and book Hawaii consistently. Unfortunately, you might have to buy a home resort where you want to travel.
> 
> ...



How does HGVC justify making availability priority to RCI before their members/clients?  That seems contrary to prudent business practices.  Also - I don't understand why paying for the "change" reservation option would have any impact on availability.

Am I missing something?


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2008)

bluemax said:


> How does HGVC justify making availability priority to RCI before their members/clients?  That seems contrary to prudent business practices.  Also - I don't understand why paying for the "change" reservation option would have any impact on availability.
> 
> Am I missing something?




Only that all developers only care about you BEFORE your an owner and not after they have your money.


----------



## jlee2070 (Apr 7, 2008)

Has anybody tried calling to make a reservation?  If it's their website, maybe their internal reservation people can see availability.  I too have noticed availability seems much more scarce these days at high demand resorts (those that used to be more readily available)...


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 7, 2008)

bluemax said:


> Also - I don't understand why paying for the "change" reservation option would have any impact on availability.
> 
> Am I missing something?



If I was going to HHV , but I wasn't sure of the dates. I would still book a week.. knowing that it wouldn't cost me anything to change the dates. Then at least I'd have something locked in. 

Also, at nine months. people can book 3 nights, then every day they can add another night until they have the whole week.. without a reservation fee. 

In the past, you used to have to wait until; the full week was available or you'd be paying a reservation fee of $49 for each change.


----------



## hicksville (Apr 7, 2008)

jlee2070 said:


> Has anybody tried calling to make a reservation?  If it's their website, maybe their internal reservation people can see availability.  I too have noticed availability seems much more scarce these days at high demand resorts (those that used to be more readily available)...



as far as Cabo & Acapulco , no. the online matches the phone reps, as far as the dates we've been checking (daily).

edit- we call to check Cancun which isn't online, and they also tell us about Acapulco and Cabo


----------



## hicksville (Apr 7, 2008)

CaliDave said:


> If I was going to HHV , but I wasn't sure of the dates. I would still book a week.. knowing that it wouldn't cost me anything to change the dates. Then at least I'd have something locked in.
> 
> Also, at nine months. people can book 3 nights, then every day they can add another night until they have the whole week.. without a reservation fee.
> 
> In the past, you used to have to wait until; the full week was available or you'd be paying a reservation fee of $49 for each change.



also you can book 'worst case scenario' locations.  we booked grand pacific palisades for over new years blowing thru all 2008 and 2009 points, which we prefer not to do.  We're hoping something opens up in Mexico over the same dates, preferably also for also a smaller unit.  if it does, we'll release the GPP reservation.  if not, we'll keep this one; it's a 50th birthday celebration and we wanted something setup for certain.  that's worth the extra $20.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 7, 2008)

jlee2070 said:


> Has anybody tried calling to make a reservation?  If it's their website, maybe their internal reservation people can see availability.  I too have noticed availability seems much more scarce these days at high demand resorts (those that used to be more readily available)...



I haven't called yet as my departure date is still over 9 months out. I'm down to 284 days and it needs to be 276 days to reserve.


----------



## bluemax (Apr 7, 2008)

Agree 

Do you have to have points in RCI before they will advise of availability?


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2008)

bluemax said:


> Agree
> 
> Do you have to have points in RCI before they will advise of availability?



I'm working on this as an internal exchange and don't plan on going through RCI, so none of my points have been deposited with RCI.


----------



## hicksville (Apr 8, 2008)

bluemax said:


> Agree
> 
> Do you have to have points in RCI before they will advise of availability?



no, in the sense that I call the HGVC number and they transfer me to the RCI desk.  I have done a few checks for over new years and there was no $ charge or points taken to run that search.  it's not an  ongoing search.


----------



## bluemax (Apr 8, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> I'm working on this as an internal exchange and don't plan on going through RCI, so none of my points have been deposited with RCI.



What is internal exchange and how does it work?


----------



## Beachlady (Apr 9, 2008)

*No Jan Availability*

Since the new resort will be opening the beginning of 2009, do you suspect they are holding availability incase rooms at the Waikkian are not ready yet?


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 9, 2008)

bluemax said:


> What is internal exchange and how does it work?




With Hilton you can exchange between the HGVC resorts and their affiliates without going through RCI. Many resort networks have this "internal" exchange between their family of resorts. Diamond Resorts International (the old Sunterra), Fairfield/Wyndham, Hyatt, Starwood and Bluegreen are three other timeshare resort systems that I can think of that have similar internal exchange rights. I believe all of them bypass the big exchange companies completely. Each system has it's own rules but, most are points based systems. You essentially own so many points or, a certain number of points are assigned to the unit type you own. Those points are then used to reserve any unit in the system that your number of points will buy. This is often done without the aid of an exchange company and keeps the units within their family of resorts, thus making it a little harder for someone outside the system to exchange in and encouraging direct sales within that system (exclusivity if you will).


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 9, 2008)

Beachlady said:


> Since the new resort will be opening the beginning of 2009, do you suspect they are holding availability incase rooms at the Waikkian are not ready yet?



Maybe but I doubt it. I'd think they'd be holding inventory at the Waikkian instead rather than making availabilty there easier (lot's of units available when I look). There's to much risk of ticking people off who book Waikkian on the big island and then have to switch plans to stay in Oaho at the last minute. I know I'd be ticked off if I had to make airfare changes just because HGVC dropped the ball.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 12, 2008)

*Availability starting 10 Jan 2009*

Ok, I just looked for HHV availability again.  It looks like all unit types have availability starting Saturday, 10 Jan 2009 (week 2).  Nothing the first week of January, however.  This is still a mystery as to what Hilton was doing with that week.  I can't believe that the owners at HHV booked up all availability for that week using their 12-month booking window.

Has anyone called and gotten a direct answer to what happened to the first week of January's availability?  The plot thickens...

Kurt


----------



## jlee2070 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, very strange...  Just YESTERDAY, I looked at HHV and there was NO availability...  Now there is BUNCH but ALL starting on Jan 10th with nothing earlier.  

There has got to be some manipulating going on by Hilton...


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm just speculating here, but they had reduced the lobby of the Lagoon Tower to less than half the availalbe space as they tie the building a new main entrance to the TS properties from the street outside of the internal HHV.  This I observed while we were there last week.

It appeared they have built a bridge to the parking structure and new main entrance to both towers, bypassing main entrance to HHV and the confusion between HGVC check-in and HHV central check-in.  

I wonder if they plan to take a week out to do some "heavy lifting" and open that space back up make any other maintenance runs with an empty tower while tieing it all together?


----------



## nonutrix (Apr 12, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> I'm just speculating here, but they had reduced the lobby of the Lagoon Tower to less than half the availalbe space as they tie the building a new main entrance to the TS properties from the street outside of the internal HHV.  This I observed while we were there last week.
> 
> It appeared they have built a bridge to the parking structure and new main entrance to both towers, bypassing main entrance to HHV and the confusion between HGVC check-in and HHV central check-in.
> 
> I wonder if they plan to take a week out to do some "heavy lifting" and open that space back up make any other maintenance runs with an empty tower while tieing it all together?



I have a slightly different take...Christmas and New Year's weeks are the biggest weeks of the year at HHV.  The original estimate for the opening of the Grand Waikikiian was Dec/Jan.  With the top-off of the GW in early March, it was clear to everyone that the new building is way ahead of schedule.  Therefore, barring some major unforeseen problem, the GW will almost certainly be ready for occupancy in early December.  I think that Hilton would love to have the GW grand opening hoopla during their two major weeks of the year when all of their big $$$ owners are present.  They want the publicity _*and*_ the promotion for new sales.  BTW, I have no insider info, this is only my speculation.

On a further note, it is my understanding that the hotel check-in will stay in the existing lobby and the TS check-in will move from the Lagoon and Kalia Towers to a centralized location between the GW and Lagoon Towers, where the new drive from Ala Moana will come in.  The bridge you saw was probably the bridge from the Lagoon lobby to the parking structure.  This footbridge has been there for years, and was only closed off after this past Christmas.  We always used it as a short cut to go from the second/third floor of the garage straight into the Lagoon Tower lobby with our luggage.  We were surprised to find that our access was cut off when we were there in March.

On a still further note, to see the GW progress in perspective, note that the Trump Tower was started at approximately the same time and there is nothing yet to see.

Just my $0.02...

nonutrix


----------



## ricoba (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree that something isn't quite right.

All of your theories have some valid points. 

Not sure which one is the best theory, but it does seem that Hilton is manipulating the system.


----------



## MattnTricia (Apr 15, 2008)

I have to agree with CaliDave that the change in reservation policy allowing for changes has absolutely diminished the availability of units in Hawaii. People are booking and then deciding if they really want to go. 

Easter this year was a great example as multiple weeks opened up between 31 and 60 days prior to travel.

HGVC is still a great system but you have to book early like every other point based system.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 16, 2008)

I can't speculate as to what or if anything was going on. All I know is that I was able to book a 1 bedroom + this morning for the week of Jan 10th. I'd prefer a 2 bedroom + and will keep my eye out for one but, at this point I'm just glad availability started to show up. Internal exchange was a consideration when we first purchased. It would be a shame to see it completely dry up under new ownership. 

While the internal exchange was a consideration in our purchase, it was never the main consideration. After 6 years of ownership with HGVC, this is our first intenal exchange. Because of the cost of flying to Hawaii I don't see it as a yearly occurance. It does need to remain a viable option for me to consider owning with HGVC a worthwhile experience. The salesmen outside of Hawaii really push the fact that HGVC's inernal exchange preference makes it easy to access a vacation to Hawaii vs normal avenues of exchange. So far that's been a true statement and I hope that it remains that way for a very long time.


----------



## bluemax (Apr 16, 2008)

I believe it is a typical marketing ploy - HGVC holding back inventory.  Similar to the airlines not utilizing all available planes and maximizing capacity on fewer aircraft.

I have owned in HI since 2000 and have never seen this - any insiders want to confess?


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 17, 2008)

Now you see it, now you don't. 

I really would have prefered to have a 2 bedroom plus or premier unit but, that wasn't available so I decided to reserve the 1 bedroom plus unit and wait and see if a better unit became available. Since booking 2 days ago I've looked at available reservations once or twice a day. All that has happened is less inventory has become available. So much so that as of the last look just before this post, all that was available for the week beginning Jan. 10th was 5 nights in a 1 bedroom plus. Everything else has disappeared. 

At this point I'm glad I went ahead and booked what would work for me rather than holding out and waiting to see what happened or what would happen. Since I found a good flight to HNL using FF miles for our dates I'm pretty much locked into those dates so I guess we'll stick with what we have.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 17, 2008)

bluemax said:


> I believe it is a typical marketing ploy - HGVC holding back inventory.  Similar to the airlines not utilizing all available planes and maximizing capacity on fewer aircraft.
> 
> I have owned in HI since 2000 and have never seen this - any insiders want to confess?



Could be that Hawaiian owners, or HGVC, was tired of people buying into less expensive resorts, both MF and upfront purchase price, and getting what they really wanted in Hawaii. I know I've always said why buy into Hawaii, which is very expensive, when you can use a less expensive unit to exchange in. The only reason that I had found valid in the past was if you needed/wanted a particular type unit and wanted to be reasonably certain you could reserve one particular week. Otherwise, points were points. Perhaps the wind of change is begining to blow as HGVC realizes they could sell more Hawaiian units if they made inventory harder to come by for internal HGVC exchanges. 

Or, it could just be that Hawaiian owners just want to use their weeks before they see airfares become so cost prohibitive they can't reasonably afford to get to their own units. Or, maybe there's enough owners that live on the islands and the cost of exchanging for a mainland vacation is getting cost prohibitive.


----------



## myip (Apr 17, 2008)

*More HGVC owners*

We have a lot more  HGVC members that are  non-hawaii owners.  These owners are all trying to get into Hawaii.  I expect availability will become harder as time go by.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 18, 2008)

myip said:


> We have a lot more  HGVC members that are  non-hawaii owners.  These owners are all trying to get into Hawaii.  I expect availability will become harder as time go by.




That's probably very true. They keep building more units in Orlando and Vegas and sell them by telling (and showing) people how they can trade into Hawaii anytime they want. If everyone is wanting to get into Hawaii, eventually there has to be an inventory shortage for Hawaii. Just goes to show you that, even with Hilton, it's best to own where you really want to go. If Hawaii is where you really want to vacation most of the time, then Hawaii is where your deed should be. Fortunately exchanging into Hawaii was only a side benefit for us and not the main reason for owning.


----------



## myip (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't forget all the new affilated resorts  owners wanting to get into HGVC Hawaii.


----------



## GTLINZ (May 23, 2008)

There is absolutely nothing showing up online again. Has anybody got any new insights?


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 29, 2008)

I am trying to book at full week at exactly the 9 month mark and there is NOT a single unit available.  There are a few days here and there but no a full week at all.  

This is very discouraging.  When is the new tower in HHV suppose to open.  That should at least temporarily make availability easier.

This is the first year I have ever had such difficulty.


----------



## ricoba (May 29, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I am trying to book at full week at exactly the 9 month mark and there is NOT a single unit available.  There are a few days here and there but no a full week at all.
> 
> This is very discouraging.  When is the new tower in HHV suppose to open.  That should at least temporarily make availability easier.
> 
> This is the first year I have ever had such difficulty.



Seems odd that a HGVC Elite can't get a booking....after all the sales people have all told me that I too need to be Elite, so I can *ALWAYS* get what every trade I want!


----------



## nonutrix (May 29, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I am trying to book at full week at exactly the 9 month mark and there is NOT a single unit available.  There are a few days here and there but no a full week at all.
> 
> This is very discouraging.  When is the new tower in HHV suppose to open.  That should at least temporarily make availability easier.
> 
> This is the first year I have ever had such difficulty.



The new tower is on schedule to open in December.  I hope that when it does, availability will return to normal.  Otherwise, I will suspect that availability is being manipulated.

nonutrix


----------



## pacman (May 29, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> The new tower is on schedule to open in December.  I hope that when it does, availability will return to normal.  Otherwise, I will suspect that availability is being manipulated.
> 
> nonutrix



nonutrix

How do you think availability could be manipulated? by HGVC? I don't understand why they would do that.  I too am very concerned about the extremely limited availability at the 9 month window.

pacman


----------



## alwysonvac (May 29, 2008)

I think once the new HHV tower is sold out things will get back to normal. 

Seth stated the following in a different thread


> HGVC also allows ALL owners to convert their HGVC timeshare points into HHonors points. This inventory is then owned by Hilton, allowing them to use it for tour promos, rentals or however they see fit (They bought that inventory with HHonors points)


----------



## nonutrix (May 29, 2008)

pacman said:


> nonutrix
> 
> How do you think availability could be manipulated? by HGVC? I don't understand why they would do that.  I too am very concerned about the extremely limited availability at the 9 month window.
> 
> pacman



I really don't want to think that Hilton would manipulate availability, and I fully expect things to return to normal once the owners of the new resorts have their own properties to book into.  Right now we have a surplus of owners without the additional space for them to occupy.  I truly think that things will work themselves out once the new properties are open.  

nonutrix


----------



## jestme (May 30, 2008)

The Grand Waikikian is a "double point" building, so owners there have 2 times the normal points, and have no place to use them until the building opens. It also makes most of them "elite", so they made their reservations 1 year out, and possibly for double the time they actually own at the Waikikian. One the building opens, I suspect they will change their reservation, or there will be tons of "open season" available.


----------



## PigsDad (May 30, 2008)

jestme said:


> The Grand Waikikian is a "double point" building, so owners there have 2 times the normal points, and have no place to use them until the building opens. It also makes most of them "elite", so they made their reservations 1 year out, and possibly for double the time they actually own at the Waikikian. One the building opens, I suspect they will change their reservation, or there will be tons of "open season" available.


Elites can only make reservations 1 year out at their own resort and one "special" resort that changes from year to year.  Does anyone know what that "special" resort is for this year?  If it is HHV, then that could be a possible reason for what we are seeing.  Or perhaps since the new Hawaii properties are not yet open, Hilton gave early purchasers of those properties the ability to make "Home Season" reservations at other Hawaii properties (until the new ones open).

The mystery continues...

Kurt


----------



## nonutrix (May 30, 2008)

PigsDad said:


> Elites can only make reservations 1 year out at their own resort and one "special" resort that changes from year to year.  Does anyone know what that "special" resort is for this year?  If it is HHV, then that could be a possible reason for what we are seeing.  Or perhaps since the new Hawaii properties are not yet open, Hilton gave early purchasers of those properties the ability to make "Home Season" reservations at other Hawaii properties (until the new ones open).
> 
> The mystery continues...
> 
> Kurt



I'm both an elite and an owner of the new under construction properties.  You are correct that the only resorts we can book 12 months out are the ones we own and presently, one other - Las Vegas strip location.  When HGVC Waikoloa was new, it was also available to elites for club reservations at 12 months out.  We were recently notified by mail and phone that we can start making home reservations at HGVC Kingsland, and that it will be available for club reservations starting July 1 for stays in Jan, 2009.

nonutrix


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 30, 2008)

Speculation here.....what might be the new Elite special property.  Kingsland or the new tower at HHV.

It better not be Vegas as that is no longer new, and the new Orlando property is not even close to be available for booking.

Any one hazard a guess.

Sandy


----------



## GTLINZ (May 31, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> I really don't want to think that Hilton would manipulate availability, and I fully expect things to return to normal once the owners of the new resorts have their own properties to book into.  Right now we have a surplus of owners without the additional space for them to occupy.  I truly think that things will work themselves out once the new properties are open.
> 
> nonutrix



I sure hope you are right. I have never seen issues booking HHV 9 months out - but also in the past Hilton wasn't flooding the market with "bonus points". I would like to think that once the Grand Waikikian is open (end of 2008 per our guide) that this problem will go away and that the availability is somehow due to it's construction. You would think there is going to be a whole lot of inventory at the village once it is available. I would love to hear from anyone who gets a straight answer from Hilton.

I have heard that the bonus points have different rules. Does anybody know exactly what those are?


----------



## keeshonds2 (May 31, 2008)

_I have heard that the bonus points have different rules. Does anybody know exactly what those are?_

Bonus points do have different rules.  The only way to use them at a HGVC resort is to use them during Open Season; otherwise they can be used the same way as regular points at RCI, Hilton hotels, Fiesta Americana, cruises, etc.  Ours were valid for 2 years.

We got 12,000 bonus points when we purchased - we turned them into HHonors points because we couldn't use them for Club Reservations.


----------



## GTLINZ (May 31, 2008)

keeshonds2 said:


> _ The only way to use them at a HGVC resort is to use them during Open Season; otherwise they can be used the same way as regular points at RCI, Hilton hotels, Fiesta Americana, cruises, etc.  _


_

Thanks for the update. The bonus points are not usuable for club season, but external exchanges (not HHonors) do still put a draw since Hilton would have to provide inventory back to RCI or to affiliates. But the problem only seems to be related to HHV ...._


----------

